

The Tesla Nightmare Shows Why All-Electric Cars Are (Basically) Dead On Arrival - MikeCapone
http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-problem-electric-cars-2013-2

======
marssaxman
Oh, that's just silly. Five years from now there will be so many people
driving electric cars that anyone looking back on this headline will just
laugh.

Of course we are early in the EV era, so road trips are more difficult than
they would be with a gas car, but this is a temporary condition. The
electrical grid already goes everywhere, so it's just a matter of building the
charging stations, and charging stations are cheap.

I personally know three people who have bought electric cars - a Tesla
roadster, a Tesla Model S, and a Mitsubishi Mi-EV - and all three are happy
with them and use them for regular city driving. The guy with the MiEV has
taken his car on a couple of long road trips - once from Seattle down to
California and back, and another time on a long loop east around the Cascades.
The guy with the Model S says he actually thinks about his car's range _less_
then he does with his gas-powered car, because he never has to take it to a
station: he just plugs it in when he gets home every night, and it's always
ready to go in the morning.

What's more, even if it is more difficult to take an electric car on a long
road trip, the vast majority of driving happens within 25 miles of home.
People wealthy enough to buy a Tesla generally have two cars anyway, so even
if there's no Supercharger network between you and the next city, who cares?
That's what your gas car is for. It's a hybrid fleet instead of a hybrid car.

------
MikeCapone
Note: I'm the OP and I'm posting this here for discussion, not because I agree
with what is said in the article (I basically think it's a bunch of strawmen).

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Don't feed the trolls.

